# Keystone Passport or Heartland North Trail



## riatadog (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone - 

My Husband and I are looking at both the Keystone Passport and Heartland North Trail.  Any feedback on these 2 brands  or any other suggestions would be great. 

24-26Ft Ultra Lite, we can only tow up to 7000 pounds.

Thanks


----------



## PattieAM (Mar 5, 2008)

Re: Keystone Passport or Heartland North Trail

I viewed a number of Keystone trailers last year, and was very impressed.  I really liked the hybrid - Keystone Outback 27QBS, with it's great 'bedroom' (lots of space, and computer desk).

The only thing I can suggest is that you and hubby lay on the bed, sit on the potty, fake a shower, fake preparing a meal (some models have no counter space) to see if you are comfortable in that model.  I also liked the Jay Feather EXP model 26 L when I was viewing.

I did also like the Keystone Passport Ultra lite 240QS, but wasn't pleased with the lack of counter space in any of them (I like having my coffee maker out, which takes some of the prep space.  

However, after viewing and coming home to my Fleetwood Niagara pop up camper, I decided against trading in/up.


----------

